# ocing



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

i got a new mobo and i was wondering, how do i oc? it gives me a program to change the voltage and everything

BCLK FREQUENCY
CPU VOLTAGE
DRAM BUS VOLTAGE
IMC VOLTAGE

I DONT WANT TO SET THESE TO HIGH SO CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT EACH ONE CAN BE SET AT SO I KNOW I AM NOT GOING TO BURN OUT MY CPU!


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

xXxexpertxXx said:


> i got a new mobo and i was wondering, how do i oc? it gives me a program to change the voltage and everything
> 
> BCLK FREQUENCY
> CPU VOLTAGE
> ...


if i set my bclk freq to 165 my computer just shuts off and thats only 3.6 ghz...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn your caps off when posting


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

dai said:


> turn your caps off when posting



I am able to change it in bios i can change the block but not sure how high and what the other values mean, Voltage and other stuff, I want my cpu to preform as good as a stock i7 or even better so i am not sure what to do, New at OVERCLOCKING


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Post you system spec so we can know what kind of build you have and how far it can go.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Post you system spec so we can know what kind of build you have and how far it can go.




aight, 

i3 530 2.93ghz.
\
4 gigs of ddr3 asus p7h55-m/csm mobo. Extreme Design.

hp But its been rebuilt, New mobo, New COOLER, and new PSU as well as a new COOLING case. Using TurboV (came with mobo)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

these are the specs needed

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

dai said:


> these are the specs needed
> 
> what are you running
> video card
> ...



will do that now, and btw sorry for the caps!



dai said:


> these are the specs needed
> 
> what are you running
> video card
> ...


video card - nvidia geforce gts 250 overclocked. 2.7 gigs.

cpu - i3 530 2.93ghz
mobo = asus p7h55-m/csm

psu - i use to have a crap one. Retial Plus 750 watts. Now i got a better one. Corsair 650 watts Professional Series i think model is CMPSU=650HX 

my voltage is 1.0720 v
system temp = 21 and cpu is 32 

fan speed is 50%


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

How far do you wish to overclock your system?


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> How far do you wish to overclock your system?


well the voltage and everything to meat a i7 stock i guess. Or as much as i can push it. I dont realy know what voltage is, But i want to try to get it to 4.10 ghz unless i can get it higher, I got an awesome cooler so ill make sure i monitor temps. But i would like my i3 to be as good as a i7 980x Extreme at stock. If this is possible let me know, and what i have to change. 

thx


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

first of all you never set the overclock to a high setting straight away. This is a sure fire way of damaging your cpu.

You overclock in stages and it can be a lengthy process. You should also always use the BIOS to overclock and not some program wether provided by the mobo manufacturer or not.

You start by upping the FSB or BCLK by 10MHz and save and reboot if you get into windows go back and raise again. Once you have upped by 60MHz you want to download OCCT and real temp and stress test whilst monitoring the temps for one hour.

If the temps are ok and the stress test is passed you repeat the process untill you get an OC you are happy with.

If you get a BSOD or the system freezes then this is when you rasie the VCore and you only ever raise it to the next available voltage.

When you get to a OC you are happy with you need to stress test with prime95 for 6+ hours whilst monitoring the temps.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah first aim for a stable clock that your CPU can most likely handle like 3.4Ghz then slowly work your way up if it stable. The i3 even at 6Ghz wont be anywhere near the i7 980x because it's only a dual core.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Yeah first aim for a stable clock that your CPU can most likely handle like 3.4Ghz then slowly work your way up if it stable. The i3 even at 6Ghz wont be anywhere near the i7 980x because it's only a dual core.


well i had it at 4.10ghz and it was running fine. i just done know what i did. I changed the BCLK Frequency in the BIOS to like 185 i think that brought the bclk frequency to 4.10ghz but i was told that, that doesnt realy mean anything i have to changed the VOLTAGE as well But how high? in bios their are about 30 things i can changed under Tweaker.. and i dont know what to change


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you follow what I said then that is how you start.

Like I said jumping to a high frequency straight away instead of building up to it can damage your cpu. The cpu and other components like the ram need to aclimatize to the strain being put upon them.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

But what about the cpu voltage? I don't understand their are like 30 different things to change in bios


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Like greenbrucelee said don't aim high to start out, aim for a reasonable overclock like 3.4-3.5Ghz with stock voltages then work your way up with the multiplier and just bump up the voltages slowly.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Like greenbrucelee said don't aim high to start out, aim for a reasonable overclock like 3.4-3.5Ghz with stock voltages then work your way up with the multiplier and just bump up the voltages slowly.



Ok so what is multiplier. As i said, i am new to this. I was told that i slowly up the ghz, each time, Than i was doing that and once i got the bclk frequency to 165 my comp shut off someone told me that was because i needed to add more voltage. So i up'd the CPU Voltage a bit higher and than i was able to set my bclk frequency to 185 which is 4.10 ghz. am i doing it right? the more i increase the ghz the more i have to increase the voltage? So the only thing i am changing is the ghz and CPU voltage, Nothing else?


Here i have 

BCLK Frequency
CPU Voltage
DRAM BUs voltage
and 
IMC Coltage
i am only planinng to over clock my cpu so what ones am i suppose to be working with only!

their is also

CPU PLL and OPCH


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

First things first get CPU-Z if you don't already have it, then I will explain what a multiplier and FSB or BCLK Frequency. 

This is what you will see in CPU-Z. Pay attention to the bottom left where it says "Clocks"









Core Speed is the overall speed of your Processor, in your case 2.93Ghz. We will call this Z.
Multiplier is a value X = any known Integer ≥ 1. 
The FSB, Bus Speed, or BCLK frequency is the bus that carries information between the CPU and Northbridge. We will call this Y 
So this is how it works out X·Y=Z or The Multiplier · BCLK Frequency = CPU speed

This is how the CPU speed is determined, so we will start with the basic in the BIOS once you tell me that you understand.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> First things first get CPU-Z if you don't already have it, then I will explain what a multiplier and FSB or BCLK Frequency.
> 
> This is what you will see in CPU-Z. Pay attention to the bottom left where it says "Clocks"
> 
> ...


i just red it quickly trying to understand, haha at this time, i had removed my cooler to add more thermal paste and fix the fan as one of the fans were facing the wrong way, upon inscrewing the cooler, the screw had broke and now i am unable to have my computer on since my cooler is no longer firmly pushed against the cpu, its loose, so i am returning the cooler and getting the same one later tonight! ill be on around 10-11pm eastern time!


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> First things first get CPU-Z if you don't already have it, then I will explain what a multiplier and FSB or BCLK Frequency.
> 
> This is what you will see in CPU-Z. Pay attention to the bottom left where it says "Clocks"
> 
> ...


alright, So now what am i suppose to do as the first step?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok first we will access the BIOS, are you familiar with the BIOS and how to access it. If so go ahead and find your BCLK frequency, multiplier, and voltages. We will go from there.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Ok first we will access the BIOS, are you familiar with the BIOS and how to access it. If so go ahead and find your BCLK frequency, multiplier, and voltages. We will go from there.




unfortunately, we are not both on the forums at the same time, so this will be a lengthily process.

I am aware of how Bios works!

BCLK i found, Multiplier and their are MANY different types of Voltages



xXxexpertxXx said:


> unfortunately, we are not both on the forums at the same time, so this will be a lengthily process.
> 
> I am aware of how Bios works!
> 
> BCLK i found, Multiplier and their are MANY different types of Voltages


since its not letting me edit my current post i am sorry for double posting

but this is what i found under the tweaker menu in BIOS

cpu ratio setting

extrem phase full power mode

bclk frequency currently set to 133

DRAM Freq
QPI Freq

CPU Differential Amplitude

Cpu Clock Skew

Cpu voltage mode

Offset Voltage


IMC Voltage

Dram Voltage

CPU Pll Voltage

PCH Voltage

Load Line Calibration

PCIESpread (or something like that) Spectrum

PCI/PCIE CLK Status

k so like i said cant EDIT POST


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

You want CPU voltages only for now. So slowly start uping your multiplier until you hit about 3.4Ghz.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am not being funny xxxpertexxx but did you not read my reply. There is a 15 minute time limit on editing post second I have posted how you overclock your system.

You only change voltages when its required to do so. i.e when your system doesn't boot into windows.

Overclocking is a lengthy process and can take time untill you get to where you want to be.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> You want CPU voltages only for now. So slowly start uping your multiplier until you hit about 3.4Ghz.


Multiplier? lol

I dont see anything that says "Multiplier" in bios


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Never mind that I forgot that the I3's have a locked multiplier and can't go higher than 22 so stock should be at 22. So up your BCLK frequency until you hit 3.4Ghz. We will go from there.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Never mind that I forgot that the I3's have a locked multiplier and can't go higher than 22 so stock should be at 22. So up your BCLK frequency until you hit 3.4Ghz. We will go from there.


OK i say somewhere in the BIOS it said "UNLOCKED"

i have set it to 3.4 ghz and i never touched the CPU VOLTAGE



EDIT: I just uped it to 3.85ghz i put the BCLK to 175 wasnt sure where 3.4ghz was. SO i just put it to 175 and now its running at 3.85 ghz.

I never touched the VOltage that is on AUTO Voltage is at 1.1760

Now what?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

How high do you want to go, and what are your RAM timings?


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> How high do you want to go, and what are your RAM timings?


as far as the i3 can handle. While im playing Crysis, When im not playing ill not overclock, Once i get the settings set properly ill save them and everytime i want to play crysis ill oc, but i just need to know how far i can go, Overclock my CPU voltage, and my RAM



xXxexpertxXx said:


> as far as the i3 can handle. While im playing Crysis, When im not playing ill not overclock, Once i get the settings set properly ill save them and everytime i want to play crysis ill oc, but i just need to know how far i can go, Overclock my CPU voltage, and my RAM


and i dont know what my ram timings are...


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Open up CPU-Z and go to the RAM tab and see what the timings are, they should be like 7-7-7-20, 8-8-8-24, or ... you get the idea. I think if you have some solid RAM we could potentially hit 4.5Ghz. That just a gestimation though.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Open up CPU-Z and go to the RAM tab and see what the timings are, they should be like 7-7-7-20, 8-8-8-24, or ... you get the idea. I think if you have some solid RAM we could potentially hit 4.5Ghz. That just a gestimation though.


DRAM FREQ - 874.3mhz

FSBRAM - 4:20

9.0 Clocks
9 Clocks
9 Clocks
24 Clocks
88 Clocks

Those are you my numbers


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok in the bios set the RAM to to a lower ratio so it will lower the speed of the RAM, this will allow us to push the CPU even higher.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Ok in the bios set the RAM to to a lower ratio so it will lower the speed of the RAM, this will allow us to push the CPU even higher.


i see something about RATIO, ill go take a look. how low do i set it?


i see something about

CPU RATIO SETTING or something

its on auto...

and i see DRAM Frequency


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok you might not have a ratio option on your board if you do the options will b like 1:3:3 or 1:4 so on and so forth. If that does not work lower your RAM speed to 800Mhz then start to overclock your CPU more, if need slowly up the voltages until stable.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Ok you might not have a ratio option on your board if you do the options will b like 1:3:3 or 1:4 so on and so forth. If that does not work lower your RAM speed to 800Mhz then start to overclock your CPU more, if need slowly up the voltages until stable.


What i have now is

3847.0Mhz for CPU

Core Voltage = 1.176 V

Thats WITHOUT touching DRAM i havnt touched my ram clock or anything yet. SO im sitting at

3.8ghz with a voltage of 1.176

Should i down my DRAM? and try to up to 4ghz? WHat should i set my voltage to i think in bios it MIGHT be set to 1.2000


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Lower the RAM speed to 800Mhz which is 1600Mhz DDR3 and up your voltage to 1.185 then increase you BCLK frequency until you hit 3.95-4Ghz.


----------



## Falfuris (Jun 3, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407965

that was my rig

rule#1 of overclocking is overcooling
for low budget get a h50 corsair water cooler ( about 50 $)
for better go for h70 ( about 100 $ )
for air ... theres zalman coolers and thermalright too that are awesome ( about 50 $ each )

ask later if you need infos about parts


ok so what you wanna do is read on forums with people using your cpu and mobo and try to find a ocing <<build>>

a ocing build is basicly what you gotta need !

for exemple my build would be 21 x ( thats the multiplier ) 191 mhz ( thats the bus speed ) = 4011ish Mhz 
then the cpu voltage : mine at 1.36V 

then thing is ... cpu voltage can be a pain ... because pretty much each cpus are different... so you gotta put a value ( found in a build ) and see if your rig boots ... then you gotta check if everything is there ( certain icon can be missing ...or half there... )

thats called unstability

you gotta match your cpu voltage and cpu frequency  

put a bit of qpi voltage....nb voltage... and leave IO voltage to auto ( until you hit 4.5ghz )
thats my opinion btw


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

He already has a good CPU Mobo combo with adequate cooling, plus most good air coolers perform better than the h50 and h70. The best cooler on the market is the Nactua NH-D14 which performs way better than the h50 and h70. If you are going to water cool get a real water cooling loop, all in one loops are not that impressive.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Lower the RAM speed to 800Mhz which is 1600Mhz DDR3 and up your voltage to 1.185 then increase you BCLK frequency until you hit 3.95-4Ghz.




my dram is at 1080mhz. Their was 3 selection to choose from i just chose the lowest one (First one) which was 1080mhz..

My bclk is 3.96ghz. and my voltage i set to what u had told me my current voltage (live voltage) is 1.1600v 

Can i push more? What about clocking my ram which u had mentioned to me?

PROBLEM! i think the software i am using to check cpu temp is wrong

this is what i have

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n313/expert456/CORETEMPS.png

click that link


Software on the right saying my cpu temp is 37 temp on the LEFT saying different.. I dont understand, which one is the PROPER temp?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Up the voltage to 1.185 and push it to 4-4.1Ghz then we will work back on you RAM.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Up the voltage to 1.185 and push it to 4-4.1Ghz then we will work back on you RAM.



voltage is already set at that, ill up the bclk to 4.1 

so i upped my voltage to 1.2000 and no my bclk is at 4.07 ghz

it says

4.07ghz Rated at 7.3ghz! lol?



xXxexpertxXx said:


> voltage is already set at that, ill up the bclk to 4.1
> 
> so i upped my voltage to 1.2000 and no my bclk is at 4.07 ghz
> 
> ...


it went fine untill i booted up logged into account and i got blue screen Something about DUMP it was like going form 1 to 100% than it was fine afterwards..


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

That means its not stable.

Lower the BCLK until its at 3.9Ghz even and lower your voltage to 1.185 like I said before.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Lower the BCLK until its at 3.9Ghz even and lower your voltage to 1.185 like I said before.



k i got it set to 4.07 ghz and live voltage is 1.2720

is that considerd real good for an i3 530?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah thats pretty awesome. Is it stable?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

make sure you stress for 6+ hours before determing stabilty. I have seen overclocked system pass a stabilty test right up untill 5 hours before going wrong.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

If you get a blue screen with a memory dump then you know its not stable.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

Left my comp on for 3 days and during those 3 days I played crysis a lot, played constantly for about 5 hours with no probs


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Good deal glad to hear we could help you achieve your desired results.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

playing a game for a long time does not stress the system like a proper stress test does. And you need to do a stress test.

Crysis is quite demanding but prime95 on a full whack cpu test would rip crysis' head off and kick it about a bit until it got bored. Whilst it does look like you are stable you need to be sure.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with bruce. A video game is not a proper test and if there is a problem and left unnoticed can spiral out of control and cause alot of issues with time.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for ALL THE HELP! 

What program do i use, and how do i use this program? Can i leave it run over night? and threwout the day while im at work? i can let it run for up to 18 hours straight? Is that enough time? Let meknow


THX!


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Prime95 its in my sig both 32bit and 64bit. I would run it for 8-12 hours even more if you desire.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

also download and run real temp at the same time. If your temps get above 60 degrees c you need to scale back the overclock.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I would suggest 2 test, OCCT would be another i would run. Its a little meaner than prime95 and only takes an hour for the linpack run but you should still watch your temps as mentioned. As said anything above 60 is a no go for 24/7 use.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

MonsterMiata said:


> I would suggest 2 test, OCCT would be another i would run. Its a little meaner than prime95 and only takes an hour for the linpack run but you should still watch your temps as mentioned. As said anything above 60 is a no go for 24/7 use.





MonsterMiata said:


> I would suggest 2 test, OCCT would be another i would run. Its a little meaner than prime95 and only takes an hour for the linpack run but you should still watch your temps as mentioned. As said anything above 60 is a no go for 24/7 use.


aight will do later. I have set all my settings back to normal. For now. 


But, like i mentioned. I got it to 4.07ghz and my voltage was 1.2720

With your experience in ocing, How good is that for an i3 530?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Any processor that achieves 4Ghz or greater on air is considered a great overclock.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Gettting to 4GHz or past is good but remember Intel or AMD cannot achieve this through normal production so it does mean you have to be very careful with everything since you are pushing the boundaries.

Make sure the cpu temps do not go above 60 and your in good shape.


----------

